# Bac water, production to cease...?



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

been informed that the company that produces the pink top Bac water, Hospira, is ceasing production totally. Bac water will soon dry up?

http://www.ugm.org.uk/topic/16549-bacteriostatic-water/


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Better stock up then!! Can you freeze bac water?


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

C.Hill said:


> Better stock up then!! Can you freeze bac water?


unsure, but im stocking up.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Yep just order 6x 30ml bottles, you can freeze them


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

theres other companies though isnt there, i use bac water uk and get green top ones


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> theres other companies though isnt there, i use bac water uk and get green top ones


trying to find out mate.

just these ones that mite be in doubt;


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2012)

lol what a retarded thread, bacteriostatic water is used in every hospital in the world every day, there isn't going to be a shortage, it's not like it's a controlled substance/hard to manufacture.

You can always make your own with a .22 filter and 1% ba.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

FrankDangerMaus said:


> lol what a retarded thread, bacteriostatic water is used in every hospital in the world every day, there isn't going to be a shortage, it's not like it's a controlled substance/hard to manufacture.
> 
> You can always make your own with a .22 filter and 1% ba.


ha, only going on what a email from Hospira have sent to a bulk buyer. Have to see what happens. You can email Hospira if you want, they have a UK office.

thought hospitals would use single amp solvent water too, not multi-use vails/bottles.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

abit more proof;

http://products.hospira.com/search/productDetails?listNumber=WATER_BACTERIOSTATIC&category=Drugs&page=Drugs&sort=ndc&order=asc

http://products.hospira.com/search/productDetails?listNumber=SODIUM_CHLORIDE_INJECTION_09_BACTERIOSTATIC&category=Drugs&page=Drugs&sort=ndc&order=asc

http://www.bacteriostatic-water.co.uk/bacteriostatic-water-1-c.asp

all out of stock. Would probably grab some if/when you can.


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

Items needed:

.22 sterile filter

1ml sterile BA(ask if there is a minimum)

100ml sterile vial

20ml syringe (the bigger the syringe the more pressure it takes)

two 18g pins one for drawing water and one for injecting in sterile vial.

small pin 27g for letting air pressure out of vial you injecting BA into

There's no need to boil your water or anything like that. Simply buy a sealed gallon of distilled water. Set up your vial to be filtered in to by placing one of the 18g needles in the top with the filter attached, as well as the 27g needle in the top for air exchange. The pins used for injecting into the sterile vial and relieveing air pressure should stay there with the filter until the process is complete. Use the 3rd pin to draw the water with. You will be switching the syringe from the filter to the drawing 5 times or so to get 100ml.

Now put 1ml of BA through the filter, in to the sealed vial. Then draw out 99ml's (20ml's at a time, or whatever size syringe you're working with) and filter it through the filter in to the vial as well.

You have yourself Bacteriostatic Water.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

apple said:


> Items needed:
> 
> .22 sterile filter
> 
> ...


look at the big brain on Apple lol, here you go mate..


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

apple said:


> Items needed:
> 
> .22 sterile filter
> 
> ...


u ought to bottle it and sell it mate, no laws against that as far as i know


----------



## markpat1973 (Jun 6, 2008)

Just off the phone with hospira UK, thread is correct, they have ceased production of bacteriostatic water


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

For what purpose?


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

heard now that due to demand they are to continue product of one of the bottles, either the red top or lime green top, but not both. So ive heard.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Clubber Lang said:


> abit more proof;
> 
> http://products.hospira.com/search/productDetails?listNumber=WATER_BACTERIOSTATIC&category=Drugs&page=Drugs&sort=ndc&order=asc
> 
> ...


It's in stock on this site?? Or am I missing something?


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Ginger Ben said:


> It's in stock on this site?? Or am I missing something?


back in stock dated 17/2/12, thats way after my original post buddy.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Panic over then, ill get some when i run low, think its the lime green top ones i usually get


----------

